# JProgressBar Look and Feel



## Max K. (7. Jan 2010)

Hi,

ich habe eine GUI mit einer JProgressBar und verwende das Plattform-Look-and-Feel (mein OS: Windows Vista).
Die Progress Bar ist bei mir standartmäßig blau und hat keinerlei 3D-Effekt. Ich wollte aber den Standart-Vista Effekt verwenden (grün mit laufendem helleren Bereich). Bei Eclipse (Willkommens-Fenster) gibt es ja auch so eine Bar mit dem Effekt.

Frage:

1. Wie bekomme ich solche Effekte hin (muss irgendwie gehen, Eclipse ist ja auch in Java geschrieben)?
2. Wie ändere ich *nur* die Farbe des Strings in der Progress Bar?


Schonmal danke für Eure Hilfe!


Max K.


----------



## Sonecc (7. Jan 2010)

Eclipse ist in SWT geschrieben, nicht in Swing, das sind völlig unterschiedliche GUI Systeme und daher ein Vergleich mit Äpfeln und Birnen


----------



## javimka (7. Jan 2010)

Die Farbe des Strings kannst du wahrscheinlich mit setForeground ändern


----------



## Max K. (7. Jan 2010)

Ah, das heißt, das geht nur mit SWT. Naja!

Aber danke!!!

Ist es eigentlich besser, langfristig auf SWT umzusteigen?


----------



## javimka (7. Jan 2010)

Nein, das würde ich so nicht sagen. Ich bin kein Experte, aber ich wage zu behaupten, dass es wenig bis nichts gibt, was SWT kann und Swing nicht kann. Umgekehrt weiss ich es nicht.


----------



## Sonecc (8. Jan 2010)

Max K. hat gesagt.:


> Ah, das heißt, das geht nur mit SWT. Naja!
> 
> Aber danke!!!
> 
> Ist es eigentlich besser, langfristig auf SWT umzusteigen?



du hast meine aussage nicht ganz verstanden 

JProgressBars sind auch in Swing möglich.
Auch das einstellen derselbigen ist dort möglich.

Was ich dir sagen wollte, ist das du dies deswegen nicht vergleichen kannst, weil SWT keine Look and Feels hat. SWT arbeitet schlicht mit einem nativen Aussehen, während Swing dies nicht tut.
Das sind die grundlegenden Unterschiede der beiden Systeme, die aber eben dazu führen, dass sie unterschiedlich aussehen können.

Ansonsten hilft dir vl folgendes:
https://looks.dev.java.net/


----------

